# What no Cheerkin De Hondt on youtube he one of the most interresting obscur flemish!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Blasphemy i says shame on you , youtube I'm joining a Vlaams Belang ''special'' terrorist sleeper cell group (this was a joke obviously) : lol: But heck why no *Cheerkin de Hondt, *man, his album by egidius Kwartet rad, you got to hear it, trust deprofundis instinct i'm talking to loyal followers Mandryka, ManXfeeder ,Josquin13 you folks need to hear Cheerkin De Hondt sweet subtil polyphony, i love it, perhaps you would and if they don't put some Cheerkin de Hondt on youtube i boycott youtube,, deprofundis=very adult = me always, I'm raving mad, what about Johannes Tinctoris or Loyset Compere there is next to none of them what about Faugue genius, oh man oh man oh man!!

Please, Benelux country put a lobby on youtube every franco-flemish musician need a tribune at least a song or more ,this is not acceptable non-negotiable i wont to hear more obscure 16 century and 17 century flemish?

You don't wont to see a grown-up man cry it's pathetic as hell ok, To do it, we need more renaissance on youtube, highjack take over the wave, operation deprofundis (LOL) I know sound nuts but we can do it, me, Belgium, wallons & flemish unite against youtube oppression, and your cousin country The Netherlands, let's take over the world in music & peace and harmony, no causality humans only music, in starting a peaceful music revolution, we shall reborn as in renaissance= re-born?

I'm raving mad but could be on the right track, no psychotropic(s) were taken before written this text this is genuine a tale told by a fool full of sound and fury meaning nothing

But in the end everything music art devotion ancient lore nerdom (as in geekness over music = pointdexterist Orville Riddenbackerism, Buddy Hollism glory)


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gheerkin not Cheerkin, I agree, very good stuff.

Sorry can't resist this


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Q: What musical instrument would a cucumber play?
A: A pickle-o.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Gheerkin, not Cheerkin but Gheerkin, I agree, very good stuff.
> 
> Sorry can't resist this
> 
> View attachment 116845


Indeed i Feel like a cornichon a l'anette for messing up whit his Flemish name I mess up whit is name i really need news glasses. :lol:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I listened to the Egidius quartet recording this morning, Gheerkin has a distinctive and attractive voice, thanks for pointing him out.


----------

